# 092913



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Another beautiful night.










Mmagis and Chad joined me and we had some fun.










This cat was smaller but still some entertainment.










Mike captured this release shot and we hope to find it again when it is trophy sized.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice catch

Awesome release!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

nice one Robby!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This year we celebrate small successes


----------

